# Mangrove plant - question



## qiaable (Dec 30, 2008)

Thinking of buying one for freshwater tank, the staff at big Al's said to keep the leaves above water....

The one to purchase is short, and will be under water. 


What's the benefit for adding this plant comparing to adding other plants?

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I have done bit of research on this type of plant and most people use it for nitrate removal. The guy at big al's is right, you do need to keep the leaves above water or the plant will eventually die. I have also read that it needs a fair bit of light to do well.,


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*mangrove*

i am quite sure from my reading that u will need more then one and that u will also need to mist the leaves or else they will dry out , I could be wrong maybe someone with more exp could chime in , I had one in my tank and it decayed and dried up on me ...


----------



## EDO (Dec 14, 2014)

qiaable said:


> Thinking of buying one for freshwater tank, the staff at big Al's said to keep the leaves above water....
> 
> The one to purchase is short, and will be under water.
> 
> ...


do this...


----------



## qiaable (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks folks for the suggestions...
Especially for the video...


----------

